# Orlando Bloom - Sebastian Copeland Photoshoot 2001 (x3 UHQ)



## Claudia (25 Nov. 2010)

thx StringFellowHawke​


----------



## Q (25 Nov. 2010)

seine "bessere Hälfte" im Unterhemdchen dazu wäre noch netter gewesen  :thx:


----------



## Rainer Wenger (27 Nov. 2010)

Er ist und bleibt einfach ein toller Schauspieler. Vielen Dank für die netten Shoots. :thx:


----------

